# Aids-Drama um No-Angels-Nadja



## Tokko (14 Apr. 2009)

Schwerer Verdacht
Aids-Drama um No-Angels-Nadja
14. April 2009 15.47 Uhr



 


Drama um "No-Angels-Star"-Nadja - sie sitzt in U-Haft wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung.

Schwere Vorwürfe gegen „No Angels“-Mitglied Nadja Benaissa: Die 26-jährige Sängerin soll trotz einer HIV-Infektion in den Jahren 2004 und 2006 ungeschützten Sex mit drei Personen gehabt haben. Sie wurde am Samstagabend wegen Verdachts der gefährlichen Körperverletzung in Frankfurt am Main festgenommen, wie ein Polizeisprecher der AP sagte.

Laut Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt hatte sie ihre Sexualpartner nicht auf ihre HIV-Infektion hingewiesen. „Zumindest bei einem der drei Partner ergab ein Test, dass er – mutmaßlich in Folge des Kontakts – nunmehr ebenfalls HIV positiv ist“, teilte die Behörde mit.

Die 26-Jährige sei noch am Samstagabend dem Ermittlungsrichter vorgeführt worden, der wegen Wiederholungsgefahr Untersuchungshaft angeordnet habe. Laut Staatsanwaltschaft liegt der Strafrahmen für eine gefährliche Körperverletzung bei einer Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu zehn Jahren.

Quelle: bz-berlin.de


----------



## krawutz (15 Apr. 2009)

Ich bin entsetzt, wie verantwortungslos sie sich verhalten hat. Hoffentlich hat sie nicht dieselbe Gedankenlosigkeit und Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber ihrer kleinen Tochter an den Tag gelegt.
Die Untersuchungshaft scheint mir allerdings etwas überzogen.
Wie auch immer - es dürfte endgültig das Ende der "No Angels" sein.


----------



## Tokko (17 Apr. 2009)

16.04.2009

*No-Angel-Star Nadja: AIDS-Hilfe kritisiert Justiz*

*Während sich No-Angel Nadja Benaissa weiterhin wegen des Verdachts, Männer mit HIV infiziert zu haben, in U-Haft befindet, bekommt die Sängerin Unterstützung durch die Deutsche AIDS-Hilfe. Diese sieht in der Festnahme eine Art Hexenjagd.*






Nadja Benaissa bekommt Rückendeckung aus der Anti-Aids-Hilfe.


 
 
Die Deutsche AIDS-Hilfe (DAH) stärkt Benaissa den Rücken und bittet Presse und Justiz um eine faire Behandlung: "Die Verantwortung für den angeblich ungeschützten Sexualverkehr wird allein Frau Benaissa zugeschoben, ohne nach der Mitverantwortung ihrer Sexualpartner zu fragen", sagt Marianne Rademacher, Frauenreferentin der DAH.

*"Justiz darf kein Akteur der HIV-Prävention sein"*
Die Organisation spricht sich deutlich gegen eine öffentlichkeitswirksame Bestrafung von mit AIDS infizierten Menschen aus. Dies erwecke den Eindruck, dass der Staat das Problem durch die Ausübung von Gesetzen unter Kontrolle hat und könne zur Verharmlosung der Gefahr führen. "Die Justiz ist und darf aber keine Akteurin der HIV-Prävention in Deutschland sein", so Rademacher.



http://www.heute.at/_/tools/bb_redirect.html?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.lifeball.org%2F
 

Laut Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt liegt weder eine Haftbeschwerde noch ein Haftprüfungsantrag vor. Aufgrund des dringenden Tatverdachts und Wiederholungsgefahr seien ihr die Hände gebunden gewesen. Benaissas Anwalt sieht keinen Hafgrund und fordert eine sofortige Freilassung seiner Mandantin.


Quelle: Heute.at


----------



## Katzun (18 Apr. 2009)

krasse geschichte, ich war schon total überrascht das sie überhaupt hiv hat, wenn das andere alles stimmt, das sie jemanden bewusst angesteckt hat, soll sie ihre gerechte strafe erhalten.


----------



## JayP (21 Apr. 2009)

Hab letzte Woche wie wahrscheinlich jeder andere auch, rein zufällig die 
Schlagzeile "Nadja von den No Angels verhaftet" gelesen, und wollte dann
natürlich wissen, weswegen sie verhaftet wurde.

Dann kam der Schock in doppelter Weise, erstens soll sie HIV positiv sein,
und zweitens mit Männern ungeachtet ihrer Infektion ungeschützen
Geschlechtsverkehr gehabt haben.

Weiß irgendwie nicht was ich von der ganzen Geschichte halten soll?

Vor allem finde ich erstaunlich, dass ihre Erkrankung so lange geheim gehalten
werden konnte, zumal sie ja schon seit ihrem 16ten Lebensjahr und vor
Beginn ihrer Popstars Karriere infiziert sein soll, mit dem Virus.

Zwar kam ja mal ich glaub so gegen 2002 einiges über ihre Drogenvergangenheit
und schwere Zeit ans Tageslicht, wo man sich schon so einiges denken
konnte, habe damals aber wenigstens gehofft, dass ihr diese Erkrankung
erspart geblieben war. Leider war es wohl nicht der Fall.

Weiß nicht ob ich an ihrer Stelle versucht hätte berühmt zu werden, allein
schon aus Angst, dass irgendwann die Öffentlichkeit davon erfährt, und ich
dann gesellschaftlich geachtet werde. So traurig ist nun mal die Realität.
Gerade auch als Mutter einer kleinen Tochter hätte Sie damit rechnen können/
müssen. Möchte das aber allein nicht verurteilen, da Nadja wahrscheinlich wie
jeder andere auf diesem Planeten von einer finanziell gesicherten Zukunft
geträumt hat.

Die Karriere lief ja dann auch anfangs recht erfolgsversprechend, wobei es
schon ca. 6 Monate nach dem ersten großen Hit"Daylight" eine Krisensitzung,
an einem Berliner Flughafen gegeben haben soll, in der Nadja von Management,
Produzenten und co. damit konfrontiert wurde sich über ihre mögliche Hiv Infektion
zu erklären. Sie sollte dann sogar aus der Band geschmissen werden, und konnte
nur bleiben weil die anderen Mädchen sich für ihren Verbleib stark gemacht haben.

Wobei sich mir da die Frage stellt, wie beschissen Nadja wohl dann bezahlt wurde,
bzw. sie doch aufgrund ihrer Erkrankung stark erpressbar war, nach dem Motto,
sei froh dass du überhaupt in der Band sein darfst, du willst doch nicht das wir
das öffentlich machen?

Würde für mich auch den Umstand erklären dass sie mit ca 200000euro verschuldet
ist, bzw. das sie doch von der ein oder anderen Seite erpresst wurde?!,klingt
für mich auf jeden Fall logischer als ihre Erklärung dass sie flaschen Leuten
bzw Freunden vertraut hätte. Ich würd sowas Schweigegeld nennen.

Genauso schlimm find ich, dass in gewissen HipHop Internetforen seit Jahren
gepostet wurde, sie sei Hiv positiv , habe jemanden angesteckt und niemanden
es interessiert hat.

Die genannten Zahlen von 3 Geschlechtspartnern, die zwischen 2004-2006,
mit ihr ungeschützt verkehrt haben soll, halt ich für untertrieben, zumal auch
irgendwo Zahlen von locker 20 Männern zu lesen war.

Noch schlimmer fand ich die Erzählung, dass Nadja mit einem Typen mehrere Monate
zusammen war, anfangs beide noch verhütet haben, und er sie dann gefragt hat, ob
mit ihr gesundheitlich alles in Ordnung sei, sie das bejaht hat, und er darauf ungeschützt mit ihr geschlafen haben soll.

Erst nachdem sie nicht mehr zusammen war hat ein engerer Familienangehöriger ihn
darauf hingwiesen das er einen Test machen soll, da sie schon seit Jahren positiv sei.

Er wars ja dann wohl auch und deswegen kam dann die Anzeige. Und erst gut 6 Monate später kam die Verhaftung, auch nur weil Nadja ihn am Telefon abgewiegelt hat ala "du musst es ja nicht von mir haben" und auch sonst nicht auf Anfragen reagiert hat.

Wenn das alles stimmt, kann ich schon nachvollziehen, warum die Verhaftung so öffentlich gemacht wurde bzw die Anklage.

So besteht zumindest nicht mehr die Gefahr mögliche Leute im unklaren über ihre Erkrankung zu lassen bzw. möglicherweise andere damit anzustecken.

Aber was wäre passiert, wenn sie nicht prominent wäre? Ich persönlich glaube garnichts. 

Fakt ist aber, in dieser Geschichte gibt es nur Verlierer, die Männer die von ihr möglicherweise infiziert wurden, Nadjas Tochter(mein Gott ich möchte nicht wissen,was die jetzt in der Schule zb ertragen muss), und auch Nadja selbst, die
seit ihrer Kindheit/Jugend ein schweres Schicksal hatte.

Warum gerade Sie so leichtfertig oder vielleicht sogar bösartig mit ihrer Infektion umging, bleibt für mich aber die größte Frage, zumal sie doch selber weiß,
was es bedeutet HiV positiv zu sein.

Abschließend bleibt die Frage nach einer gerechten Bestrafung, die es meiner Meinung nach nicht gibt.

Wem bringt es etwas wenn Nadja möglicherweise zu einer Gefängnisstrafe verurteilt
wird?

Keinem, auch nicht dem Mann oder Männern die sie infiziert hat, auch wenn diese das letztendlich entscheiden sollten.

Man sollte dabei aber bedenken, das ihr Leben zerstört ist und man an das Wohl der Tochter denken muss, eigentlich kann Nadja Benaissa doch nur noch aus Deutschland wegziehen, da hier ein halbwegs normaler Alltag für Sie nicht mehr möglich sein wird.

Wie gesagt es gibt nur Verlierer in dieser schrecklichen Geschichte.

Gottseidank hat das Management der No Angels bzw der restlichen Mädels aber verkündet, dass es auf jeden Fall weiter geht, mit oder ohne Nadja, das Album kommt im Sommer. Na das ist doch das wichtigste oder?

P.s.: Das war ironisch gemeint ( aber glaub ich nicht vom Management)


----------



## Katzun (21 Apr. 2009)

> Man sollte dabei aber bedenken, das ihr Leben zerstört ist und man an das Wohl der Tochter denken muss, eigentlich kann Nadja Benaissa doch nur noch aus Deutschland wegziehen, da hier ein halbwegs normaler Alltag für Sie nicht mehr möglich sein wird.



da geb ich dir recht, ein normnales leben kann sie und ihre tochter hier nicht mehr führen.


----------



## Punisher (21 Apr. 2009)

Ach du meine Güte, eine Promi-Tussi mit Aids. Erschreckend, wie gedankenlos irgendwelche One-Night-Stands über die gute drüberrutschen, ohne sich um Kondome Gedanken zu machen. Wieviele Freier bieten Prostituierten Geld, um ungeschützen Geschlechtsverkehr haben zu können.


----------



## AMUN (21 Apr. 2009)

Punisher schrieb:


> Wieviele Freier bieten Prostituierten Geld, um ungeschützen Geschlechtsverkehr haben zu können.



Ich habe letztens einen Bericht gesehen und demnach sind es erschreckend viele  die denken wohl überhaupt nicht nach 

Aber so eine Promi-Tussi steht nun mal im Rampenlicht... es wird schwer für sie (hat ja selber schuld)


----------



## Tokko (21 Apr. 2009)

*Haftverschonung: No-Angels-Sängerin Nadja entlassen*

21.04.2009 - 14:03

* No-Angels-Sängerin Nadja Benaissa befindet sich wieder auf freiem Fuß. Zehn Tage nach ihrer Festnahme wurde die Musikerin aus der Untersuchungshaft entlassen. Der Ermittlungsrichter des Amtsgerichts Darmstadt habe dem Antrag der Staatsanwaltschaft auf Haftverschonung zugestimmt, teilte das Gericht mit.* 



Die Beschuldigte werde vom Vollzug der U-Haft "unter bestimmten Auflagen verschont", teilte der Vizepräsident des Amtsgerichts, Albrecht Simon, mit. Um welche Auflagen es sich dabei handelt, wollte er auf Anfrage nicht sagen. Der Haftbefehl gegen die Sängerin bleibe weiter aufrecht erhalten, erklärte er.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft Darmstadt hatte am Freitag (17. April) den Antrag auf Haftverschonung gestellt. Darin seien Auflagen vorgeschlagen worden, deren Erfüllung "eine Fortsetzung der Untersuchungshaft entbehrlich erscheinen lassen", hatte ein Sprecher der Behörde am Montag mitgeteilt.
Die 26-jährige Sängerin war am 11. April in Frankfurt am Main wegen des Verdachts der gefährlichen Körperverletzung festgenommen worden. Dem Haftbefehl zufolge besteht der dringende Tatverdacht, dass sie in den Jahren 2004 und 2006 ungeschützten Sex mit insgesamt drei Personen hatte, ohne diese auf ihre HIV-Infektion hingewiesen zu haben. Zumindest einer der drei Sexualpartner sei mutmaßlich infolge des Kontakts mit der Sängerin nun ebenfalls HIV-positiv, hatte die Darmstädter Staatsanwaltschaft mitgeteilt.
Die öffentliche Bekanntgabe des Haftbefehls gegen die Sängerin hat in den Medien Kritik hervorgerufen. Zentraler Vorwurf: Die Staatsanwaltschaft habe die Persönlichkeitsrechte der Musikerin missachtet. Weit vor einer Anklage oder gar einer Verurteilung, werde auch der Grundsatz der Unschuldsvermutung erheblich beeinträchtigt.

Quelle: rp-online.de


----------



## haegar331 (29 Aug. 2010)

Urteil ist gefällt

Zwei Jahre Freiheitsstrafe auf Bewährung, so lautete das Urteil des Darmstädter Amtsgericht im Jugendstrafverfahren gegen Nadja Benaissa wegen Körperverletzung. Die heute 28-jährige Sängerin der No Angels muss außerdem 300 Stunden gemeinnütziger Tätigkeit leisten....

Bin gespannt ob da noch was nachkommt..


----------



## Etzel (9 Sep. 2010)

Ein guter Artikel dazu, wie ich finde:

Bewährungsstrafe für Nadja Benaissa: Zwiespältige Botschaft - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama


----------

